# KB Tattoo Pen?



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

This weekend is our get babies ready to sell weekend. I bought a KB tattoo pen to do the little does ears. Has anyone used this pen? Any advise or tips? I'm hoping not to tattoo my assistant. I was thinking of practicing a little on my dog actually. LOL! He would be more cooperative.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I feel like it would be really hard to keep any goat still while giving them a tattoo via a pen. We find it easier to use the clamps since it is one press, and then it's over. Is there a reason you're using a pen instead? 

I hope someone else can give you some insight because I have never done it that way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it would be hard to keep the goat still.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I tattooed some doelings in the summer for 4-h showing. It was very difficult to keep them still but the tats were so much clearer than the clamps


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds like it will be fun to hold them still. Like you say ,though ,rebellNny,the Tattoo pens are easier to see. Thank you everyone for the input. I will let you all know how it goes! Glad it's only a few numbers/letters!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you put a light smear of Bactrin over the tattoo area first, it will help keep the ink from running so that you can see better. Practice on a banana, the skin is much the same toughness :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Perfect! A banana! Didn't think of that. I actually got some antibiotic ointment with painkiller in it. Suppose to take the sting out. The banana idea is awesome. That'll save my poor pup from a tattoo.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you seen the video?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I did! It looks pretty easy. Just wondered if anyone had personal experience. Do you use s KB?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll probably watch it a lot more,too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have used them on rabbits. I will be doing center tail on all my guys when I start this year so, I can put them in a stanchion and have Don hold them against the wall.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Huh... I just ordered a tattoo kit, now I think I made a mistake...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I made the right choice. Do not care for the clampy thing. We will figure it out
Oh yeah. No ears on your cuties!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can put tail tattoos on any ADGA goat, even my eared ones will be tail tattooed. It has to hurt less and will be easier to hold them and see.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Really? I think that's a way better place. Doing those ears has to hurt more. That's not a bad idea at all.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

It's definitely difficult holding their heads still for the tattoo pen. It took me awhile to get three doelings done but I am VERY happy with the way the tats came out. I will hopefully have mini mancha's born here next year so I will be practicing the tail tats too


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

rebelINny said:


> I tattooed some doelings in the summer for 4-h showing. It was very difficult to keep them still but the tats were so much clearer than the clamps


With the clamps you want to clean the ear out with some alcohol.

Then squeeze to where the points go all the way thru to the other side.

Then put enough ink on your finger that when you force it into the holes in the ear the ink comes out the other side on the back of the ear.

If you do that you can read the tatoo no matter what.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor goat, putting that poor dear through all that unnecessary pain.
With the clamp type, it would be one clamp down and done, it does hurt, but it is over with quickly.
I can hear that poor goat yelling in pain, this is just my opinion and how I see it, I just have to much heart to use them on my goats.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think I want one. I have a real Tattoo set at home that I have never used, it just looks too complicated, but this one looks pretty cool. I haven't really wanted to clamp a tail.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Ouch! Tail clamping! 
It's a nice pen. And you can ask for green ink when you order. I think it'll work out fine. Once we figure out the best way to hold onto them


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Poor goat, putting that poor dear through all that unnecessary pain.
> With the clamp type, it would be one clamp down and done, it does hurt, but it is over with quickly.
> I can hear that poor goat yelling in pain, this is just my opinion and how I see it, I just have to much heart to use them on my goats.


I see it like trimming hooves. They aren't hurt so much as they hate being held down. They don't seem phased by it otherwise and they didn't scream.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Exactly. Mine will not like to hold still! They are a little spoiled....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, OK, thanks for letting me know. :wink:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder how the purple ink would work?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I think it would work on the lighter skinned goats? Green for the dark ones?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fortunately, almost all of my goats are light skinned. Purple tails would look pretty cool.


----------

